# PreWar Lobdell Wood Wheels ND A Hubs



## yeshoney (Jul 20, 2009)

Super condition Wheels with original paint and markings.  Tires are mismatched , Rear is perfect stamped U-6-5, front has some light cracking where it sat flat.  Hubs spin freely and wheels need slight truing.  Rear is missing a spoke.  I do not know what the markings mean so if you can figure them out leave a reply. $200

**These are 28" wheels and the front tire is a Goodyear.**

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks, Joe


----------



## yeshoney (Jul 20, 2009)

*Front Wheel Pics*


----------



## sensor (Jul 20, 2009)

about a month too late
if i had any spare cash id love them but unfortunately im broke now........


----------

